# Well trained dogs!!!!!



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

this is amazing and fun to watch

http://www.wagreflex.com/2009/07/one-heck-of-a-dog-trainer.html


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

That is AMAZING! I will have to show my daughter...she will love it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

His dogs certainly look like they are having a good time! Very Impressive!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

that is amazing and i love that it is all different kinds of dogs


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow! Thank you for sharing this, this is so AMAZING!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How cute!!!!


----------

